# My F/A-18 of the Swiss army



## Bullo Loris (Feb 13, 2007)

People If you don't know I'm a Swiss army pilot (Lt Bullo Loris), this is my F/A-18:









my team:









Bullo Loris


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 13, 2007)

Excellent, Lt Loris! You have nice scenery to fly around in Switzerland, and
I am sure some crazy instrument approaches! Thanks for the pictures.
And keep your knots up!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice pics Bullo, Switzerland would be a great place to fly.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2007)

Bullo they look really graet.I like the first pic the most.We should have F-18s there in Poland instead of F-16s.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2007)

Greta pics Bullo!


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey bullo - I bet your plane captain would disagree with you about it being "YOUR" plane


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Bullo! Nice shots. So what version do you guys use of AIM-9's? And do you guys use Link-16?


----------

